

Tracing vs. Partial Evaluation: Comparing Meta-Compilation for Interpreters - smarr
http://stefan-marr.de/papers/oopsla-marr-ducasse-meta-tracing-vs-partial-evaluation/

======
mafribe
It's an exciting time to be working in programming languages: industry is
finally taking formal work in verification seriously, mainstream languages
have nice type-theoretic features (e.g. Scala) and older languages retrofit
them, finally a realistic C/C++ successor is on the horizon (Rust), mature
tools like LLVM make it easy to build optimising compilers with relative ease,
and fancy tools like meta-tracing make interpreters fast, so inventing new
languages stops being a pain.

~~~
klibertp
> so inventing new languages stops being a pain

Now we need to convince programmers that learning new languages is not a pain
and we'll live in a perfect world :-)

